# Unknown Canadian Made Speaker? HELP!



## Devon_PillarsOfAutumn (Jan 31, 2018)

I have this homemade 2x12 I bought some years back. Decided to crack it open to see what I was working with a noticed the speakers are Canadian made. Unfortunately that's all it says.
The only information I can get from them is "DGD6", "Made In Canada" and I think it says "GL1250".

Can anyone help me identify these?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Garnet Marsland, early to mid 70's


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

D6 = April 76
GL1250 = Garnet Lead 12 inch 50 watts


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Frenchy99 said:


> D6 = April 76
> GL1250 = Garnet Lead 12 inch 50 watts


Interesting. I have been trying to figure those codes out. My 1978 Session Man has GV1260. I had the 12” and 60 watt figures correct. I thought the G stood for guitar, and no clue for the V.

DGK8 is the other code. I was pretty sure the 8 was for 1978. So K might be for November? DG, I am not sure of.

I am sure of one thing, those speakers can make just about any amp sound bad. At least to my ears. Yes, they work, but they don’t work for me.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

would it be V for voice?


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> would it be V for voice?


That was my guess after seeing “L” meant lead. I also thought the “G” was for guitar, and today I learned that it means Garnet.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Tone Chaser said:


> That was my guess after seeing “L” meant lead. I also thought the “G” was for guitar, and today I learned that it means Garnet.



V is for Voice...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Tone Chaser said:


> DG, I am not sure of.


Marsland Code


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> D6 = April 76
> GL1250 = Garnet Lead 12 inch 50 watts


I have a DWK4 RSC/Jensen. Would that be 64 or 74?


----------



## Frustrated Bassist (Apr 5, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> Marsland Code


I owe you Frenchy. Recently bought an old Traynor 4x12 full of mismatched speakers. Turns out one is a Cambridge, thanks to your post


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> would it be V for voice?


Yes. "Vocal." A PA speaker that was often used (probably for convenience).


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Tone Chaser said:


> Interesting. I have been trying to figure those codes out. My 1978 Session Man has GV1260. I had the 12” and 60 watt figures correct. I thought the G stood for guitar, and no clue for the V.
> 
> DGK8 is the other code. I was pretty sure the 8 was for 1978. So K might be for November? DG, I am not sure of.
> 
> I am sure of one thing, those speakers can make just about any amp sound bad. At least to my ears. Yes, they work, but they don’t work for me.


The V speaker is OK at best. Replace with the guitar speaker of your choice asap.


----------

